# Death



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Sorry to ask such a question, my husband and I are 60 and 69 and want to relocate to Cyprus. We have a good pension, (not rich) but believe our quality of life would be very nice there. On the subject of death, as my husband is recovering from a stroke and myself breast cancer. We wondered is it acceptable to be cremated in Cyprus as we both don't believe it is necessary to be flown back to be buried in your original country, that is our opinion, sorry hope it doesn't sound insensitive. Also do you have to be a member of a church in Cyprus to do this? If so, are there churches in Paphos area we can join, also to be able to go to church too of course.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

haymarket said:


> Sorry to ask such a question, my husband and I are 60 and 69 and want to relocate to Cyprus. We have a good pension, (not rich) but believe our quality of life would be very nice there. On the subject of death, as my husband is recovering from a stroke and myself breast cancer. We wondered is it acceptable to be cremated in Cyprus as we both don't believe it is necessary to be flown back to be buried in your original country, that is our opinion, sorry hope it doesn't sound insensitive. Also do you have to be a member of a church in Cyprus to do this? If so, are there churches in Paphos area we can join, also to be able to go to church too of course.


Currently cremation is not an option in Cyprus which remains the only EU country where cremation is outlawed - there are no crematoria here. The authorities have been discussing one for over a decade (and owing to various EU directives need to establish a cremation service) but the legal issues (and new Bill) are still being wrangled over. The only option currently is burial which is significantly more expensive or repatriation for cremation (probably even more expensive).


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

haymarket said:


> Sorry to ask such a question, my husband and I are 60 and 69 and want to relocate to Cyprus. We have a good pension, (not rich) but believe our quality of life would be very nice there. On the subject of death, as my husband is recovering from a stroke and myself breast cancer. We wondered is it acceptable to be cremated in Cyprus as we both don't believe it is necessary to be flown back to be buried in your original country, that is our opinion, sorry hope it doesn't sound insensitive. Also do you have to be a member of a church in Cyprus to do this? If so, are there churches in Paphos area we can join, also to be able to go to church too of course.


As Kimonas says there is as yet no crematorium in Cyprus but hopefully there will be one in the future.
There is an interdenominational church at St Pauls pillar in Paphos which most British expats who are church goers attend. In the case of death the church is very helpful in making all necessary arrangements.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Veronica said:


> As Kimonas says there is as yet no crematorium in Cyprus but hopefully there will be one in the future.
> There is an interdenominational church at St Pauls pillar in Paphos which most British expats who are church goers attend. In the case of death the church is very helpful in making all necessary arrangements.
> 
> Regards
> Veronica


Thanks Veronica, this is very useful for us. I have been trying to find a church for us and on google it gives not very much on this interdemonation church. Do they have a website? Can't seem to find it. Sorry to be talking about something so morbid, but it does crop up I am afraid. 

Eileen.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Photos, Photo Gallery of the Latin Catholic Parish of Paphos, Cyprus

Anglican Church Of Paphos, committed through Jesus, to sharing God's Love for all peoples and growing in our love for Him and for one another

The church is shared by Catholic and anglicans.


----------

